# 3 Dogs, 2 Adults, 1 Honda Civic, 375 Miles



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

So I finally uploaded the pictures I took on the drive to las Vegas when we moved here last month, and thought I'd share some of them.










That's a lot of dog for one compact back seat. 









Annie didn't seem to understand that there wasn't ROOM to play. lol









Grissom was SO over it. (between drivers seat and door)









Ahhh... peaceful.....


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Great pics! We have similar situations when we take the girls out in the Ridgeline. We get all 4 girls in the back seat of the RL :biggrin:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Aww looks like they had fun! My dogs usually just snuggle up in the back seat and fall asleep. We'll see how that changes once my Doberman gets here!


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

Thats just too darn cute!!! Owen and Titus do that in the car when we go on trips too!!  I love those pictures!!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

The third picture of Grissom from the top down is exactly how Aspen is too. He's so huge, but he finds these tiny little spaces and makes himself fit into them. Oh, and you have to change your location on your profile!!! 

BTW, your PWC is just too cute!!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Those pics are adorable especially squishy Grissom!:smile: Too cute!:smile:

When our dogs ride they are just looking out the window to find out~where are we going ~where are we going haha! :biggrin:


----------

